# Will an A class fit Lake District roads?



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking around the various posts, photos and videos of the Lake District makes me realise the roads are very narrow. Mrs captmike and I were hoping to tour this area in early June but I now wonder if it's practical in a 3 axle Hymer. Can anyone give me any guidance? BTW we will have a "toad" with us which I think we may have to leave somewhere safe while exploring. Or should we leave the MH at a site and explore in the toad?

My second question: can anyone recommend a route from the north (Carlisle), taking in the best natural spots, ending up ready to go south?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

captmike said:


> Looking around the various posts, photos and videos of the Lake District makes me realise the roads are very narrow. Mrs captmike and I were hoping to tour this area in early June but I now wonder if it's practical in a 3 axle Hymer. Can anyone give me any guidance? BTW we will have a "toad" with us which I think we may have to leave somewhere safe while exploring. Or should we leave the MH at a site and explore in the toad?
> 
> My second question: can anyone recommend a route from the north (Carlisle), taking in the best natural spots, ending up ready to go south?
> 
> ...


Stating the obvious, it entirely depends on the width of your motorhome, not its class. We've toured in our previous van - Swift Kontiki 3-axle 8.2m - but it wasn't wide. Our present 32ft RV is as wide as you can get, but if lorries and buses go there, I'll go there.

The toad has never given me any problems. If the van goes round, the toad trots along happily behind.

Dougie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I got a Swift tag axle down to literally Lands End once!

Peter


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Brave man peter! did you leave it there or bring it back


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Depends which part of the lakes you want to get to and how confident you are
The main roads into Keswick then down to Ambleside and Windermere are no problem

The fact that you will have a car with you then it makes sense to pitch up then use the car to get to the good bits

Hardnott and Wrynose pass is a must for me, 1 in 3 hill with z bends   and definitely car or motor bike only

http://www.bikeit.eclipse.co.uk/localrides/ride2/24.htm

Alan H


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Dougie. I realise it's the width that matters. Like many Hymer A classes, ours is 2.41m wide over tucked in mirrors. However your last comment is most telling. If trucks and buses can make it then OK. However I see from my Truckers Atlas that quite a few roads have 6ft 6ins restrictions on them. There's always the "toad".

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Depends which part of the lakes you want to get to and how confident you are
> The main roads into Keswick then down to Ambleside and Windermere are no problem
> 
> The fact that you will have a car with you then it makes sense to pitch up then use the car to get to the good bits
> ...


You're evil you are Alan, you just know some one will try to take their MH up the Wrynose and Hardnot passes, it not a good idea, if you've done the bad road into Applecross, then I'd say go for it but only in the car, do NOT do it in the MH, it is possible to take trucks through, bit it doesn't matter if a trucks chassis twists, but not in a MH.

But if you do, please post photo's of it when you get stuck. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Kev.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Off topic 

but can anyone give me a rough idea of the length of the steep bits of Wrynose and Hardnot passes? 

I am a keen cyclist and fancy riding them next time we are in the lakes. 


Richard...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike,

I'd stay well clear of Buttermere area. We once took our Tag Dethleff from Notts to Buttermere - it took me approx 2 hrs to do the last 5 miles. Nothing to do with width of the MH really. It was the on-coming traffic and tractors that caused the problems. I guess that is why there aren't many (any) campsites in that area. We parked in the Church car park after discovering we couldn't get into the Farm site in the village.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Depends which part of the lakes you want to get to and how confident you are
> ...


I did say definitely car or motor bike only :roll: Plus the feeder road to it has a 6' 6" width limit

On our honeymoon we went over it in a Reliant Robin, Got a round of applause at the top  

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> Off topic
> 
> but can anyone give me a rough idea of the length of the steep bits of Wrynose and Hardnot passes?
> 
> ...


Hi Richard

Its about 8 miles from the start of Wrynose to the end of Hardknot

Of that about 3 miles is easy going in the middle of the 2 passes

The passes can be accessed from he national Trust Great Langdale campsite, adding about 1.3 miles onto your trip

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/mai...w-northwest-lakedistrict_camping-langdale.htm

Alan H


----------



## 115824 (Aug 21, 2008)

If a bin lorry can you can :lol: :roll:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Had Hymer 544 and S520 and both toured around most roads in Lake district , some were width of van but no real problem , done it quite a few times.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

If you are at all concerned, take the TOAD and relax. After all that's what you've got it for.

I think that's the point of having a larger van, more space when you're on site, and use the TOAD to get around , and get to places even PVC's can't get to (duck, incoming) :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Its OK accepting that you can get around the narrow roads in the lakes but be prepared for scratching your belovered motorhome on the roadside trees.

john


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you one and all for your comments. I suspect now that we'll do a bit of each; that is to say, drive around in the motorhome on the wider roads, park up at whichever sites take our fancy (if pitches are available) and then use the toad to see the more remote spots. A pity that we won't be able to wake up in the morning to some of the wild lakeside views but you can't have it all. Or can you....? Anyway as I understand it, the various landowners have put a stop to overnighting just about everywhere in the lakes.

Thanks again chaps!

Mike


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> Depends which part of the lakes you want to get to and how confident you are
> The main roads into Keswick then down to Ambleside and Windermere are no problem
> 
> Alan H


Yeah but try driving out of Ambleside to go to Keswick. You'll be lucky to even get out of Ambleside as the road is so steep leaving the town. You might do it if you dont have to stop but we were forced to stop for a moment and couldn't get traction again to go on. Lost half our water through the overflow too


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

gypsies said:


> If a bin lorry can you can :lol: :roll:


No, bin lorries are heavy and traction is consequently better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are loads of places to park up and wild camp in the dales and in the lakes, if you know where to look, most with lovely views, but you'll excuse me if I keep those to myself.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > Depends which part of the lakes you want to get to and how confident you are
> ...


Me thinks you have got the wrong road clodhopper :?
The main a591 to Keswick does not have a steep hill, It is pretty level
You may be thinking of the back lane (Kirkstone road)to the Kirkstone pass which leads to Ullswater
Alan H


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ah yes sorry that's the one. Never to be repeated


----------

